# Ravenor and Eisenhorn return



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

I was looking through the coming soon section of the Black Library website when i came across _Pariah_ a novel from Abnett slated for November 2012.

http://www.blacklibrary.com/coming-soon/november-2012

Here's the blurb:



> Inquisitor Gideon Ravenor returns to action to hunt the most dangerous enemy he has ever encountered, a disgraced inquisitor, driven by obsession to bind daemons to his will and consort with heretics. For Ravenor, this is more than just a manhunt; it is personal. This foe was once his greatest ally and most trusted friend: his old mentor, Gregor Eisenhorn.


Thoughts on the return of these two seminal characters and Abnett's return to them?

(I apologise if this had already come to everyone's attention, it's the first i've heard of it though).


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

Freakin' sweet.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

oh baby oh baby oh baby
been waiting for this for so freaking long
17.99 is a bit steeper than normal though isn't it?
thought they were usually 11.99


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Damn that sounds cool.
Will so be getting that.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

deathbringer said:


> oh baby oh baby oh baby
> been waiting for this for so freaking long
> 17.99 is a bit steeper than normal though isn't it?
> thought they were usually 11.99


Standard BL price for a Hardback
It's usually about £10.99 for a softback omnibus.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I still have yet to read either ones books, its on my to do list


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh sweet God-Emperor! I cannot wait!


----------



## Xisor (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm not too excited about this, but I am very much looking forward to it.

The _Eisenhorn_ books were really enjoyable and the _Ravenor_ series was an excellent opportunity to just read, at length, Dan Abnett prose and characters without constraint (unlike GG, I fear [though I've not read them]).

With that in mind, I'm excited inasmuch as I think I'll enjoy the read. How awesome/disheartening it'll be is neither here nor there - the _Ravenor_ novels were just damn good fun. (And cool and populated with entertaining characters.)

If anyone's vaguely curious, I'd recommend _Thorn & Talon_ in this regard, it's a decent showcase of Dan's abilities and works as a very enjoyable dredging up of all the thoughts and memories I have of the novels. It helps that they're decent listening too.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Such epic potential here!


----------



## Designation P-90 (Feb 24, 2012)

When I saw that I flipped out. I didn't think that this trilogy would start this year! 

Also, could anyone tell me what happened to Bequin in the Ravenor books? I remember her being on the first ship that Ravenor and co. used, but after that I cant recall if it mentions her again. Its been a while since I read them and was just curious.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

This will be fantastic.


----------



## Tywin Lannister (Nov 17, 2011)

Not sure how I feel about this. I'm sure it'll be excellent, but I like the way things were left for Eisenhorn in particular, and I don't want him to end up getting screwed over. Yes, I realise you should never get emotionally invested in 40K characters...


----------

